

Kernel Comparison: Linux (2.6.28) versus Windows (Vista SP1) - zengr
http://widefox.pbworks.com/w/page/8042308/Kernel%20Comparison%20Linux%20vs%20Windows

======
xpaulbettsx
As someone who has seen the NT kernel but is still bound by NDA, I can tell
you that this is _wildly_ inaccurate from NT's perspective.

------
nvictor

      Category
      Microsoft Windows	N	Y
      Unix-like - Genetic UNIX	N	N
      Unix-like - Trademark / Branded UNIX	N	N
      Unix-like - Functional UNIX	Y	N
    

this comparison is disturbing.

~~~
nuxi
Indeed, certain comparisons are as useful as:

    
    
                 Apples     Oranges
      Fruit        Y           Y
      Vegetable    N           N
      Apple        Y           N
      Orange       N           Y

------
thirsteh
Sweet!

Recommend making that "Start" link way bigger; took a while to find while just
skimming.

------
Getahobby
I am going to make one more request for a single page version. Or for
instapaper to pull down the whole thing in a more intelligent manner.

------
_--_----_--_
I was hoping to see a better comparison between their performances. I don't
see any use for comparing the two based on their 'openness' as we all know
windows is closed source and linux is not so that comparison doesn't give us
(at least me) any useful information.

Are the colors supposed to be indicative of something? is red bad and green
good?

Also, for the multiprocessor limits in windows, I highly doubt they are kernel
limits. They are imposed by the different flavors of the high-level OS.

The most useful bit in that comparison was about the scheduler

------
lifthrasiir
I cannot understand why the high C proportion is considered "good"; while it
is (still) unusual to write kernels in languages other than C and there is a
good reason for it, it does not necessarily mean that a kernel not in C is
inferior to a kernel in C. How about BeOS and Haiku, for example?

------
reagan83
This might be good if I didn't have to keep clicking next like a top 10 list.

------
jbhelms
I wasn't aware that Windows 64 bit only allowed for 4 cores. I wonder if this
is only Vista or if it applies to Windows 7

~~~
xpaulbettsx
Windows licensing as of (don't remember, either Vista or 7) considers sockets
as its unit of measure, so you'll never end up running with half the cores on
your CPU disabled.

------
Mithrandir
It would be interesting to see this exported as a PDF. Apparently, you can
export individual pages, but not as a whole.

------
widefox
Thanks for the comments. The wiki is open to registrations - feel free to
improve/fix/update things as you wish. Johnathon

